

Yes Siri "Sgt. Star" Becomes The Army's Version Of Apple's Digital Assistant - ForFreedom
http://www.fastcompany.com/3003716/siri-yes-siri-sgt-star-becomes-armys-version-apples-digital-assistant

======
DecemberMerc
Pretty cool. I had heard that the Army had been working with Android products
in the past for a bunch of projects. This seems like the natural evolution of
that tech.

